# Ruby green mixed with Malawi



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I seen a beautiful male ruby green at a LFS and I wanted to buy it right then. I ended up waiting to check how big it gets, its aggression levels, water parameters, etc. The LFS's told me I shouldn't have a problem mixing it in with a my all male peacocks. I was wondering if I would have a problem mixing it in and would it still color out as nicely as it was with no females of its species in the tank?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

My ruby greens are here:

http://www.african-cichlid.com/RubyGreen.htm

The first three pictures show the two males that both color up in a single species 55 gallon tank with lots of females. The fourth picture shows the best color that I occasionally see from an extra male I put into my mixed species 180 gallon tank with no females. I'm guessing that this is similar to what you might see from your single male.

They are not a large species and they are not that aggressive although they are a very active cichlid. I've never kept peacocks so I can't answer that portion of your question.

Kevin


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well the color is still decent but definitely not as bright. I have a tomato vic in my tank right now with my peacocks and it seems to be doing fine, just not as colorful as i thought it might get. If they still have the male when i go back i might get it and give it a shot.


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

The thing with vics is that a sub-dominant male can often look nearly like a female, where a peacock male that is sub-dominant is still an obvious male. That is the problem you will have. THe vics will most likely not be dominant and with all the showing colors in the tank it will be hard for him to get into a dominant position.


----------



## 6stang9 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a mixed peacock and vic tank. I keep about 6-7 female vics, cribs and obliqs, as they are some of the best looking females. This keeps the male vics colored up and squabbling amongst themselves. The peacocks are always colored. I would think if you put 2male and 2-3 female ruby greens you would have one male colored all the time.
Good luck and remember, unless it is a species only tank never let any vic fry out


----------

